# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'ye hayır, Türk Birliği'ne

## iputisamo

Gulzada Kali

ABğye hayır, Türk Birliği'ne evet 

Aslında Türkiyeğnin 1963 yılında başlayan AB aşkı 42 yıldır sürmektedir. Bugün de ABğyle müzakerelere başlamasını yönetim bir başarı olarak görmektedir. Halkın bazıları da "Biz ABğye tam üye olarak girdik" diyerek bunun için sevinmekteler. Bazıları ABğyle "müzakerelere nihayet başladık, hayırlı olsun" diyorlar. Fakat bir kısmının da sevindiğine pek inanmıyorum. üyelik değil de sadece müzakerelere başladığını bilmeyenler de var halağ Bu hikayenin daha ne kadar uzayacağı belli değilğ 1963ğ 17 Aralıkğ 3 Ekimğ 28 şubatğ Veya 2014ğ
Peki niye seviniyorlar, neyi kazanacaklar ve neyi kaybedecekler?.. Zaman gazetesinin dış haberler sayfasında 6 Ekim 2005ğte yayınlanan yazıyı aktarıyorum...
Katinka Bayrysch-CER (Avrupa Reform Merkezi) - İngiltere: ğMüzakereler sürecek; ama bu süreç çok yavaş olacak. Bu sadece Kıbrıs, Yunanistan ya da Avusturyalılar yüzünden değil; Türkiye zor bir ülke olduğu için böyle olacak. Türkiye limanlarını açarsa, müzakerelerin kısa vadede kesilmesi gibi bir risk görmüyorum. Zaten Türkiyeğnin limanlarını açması lazım. Türkiye müzakerelerin ne olduğunu anlamalı. Müzakere pazarlık değil, AB ne diyorsa yapılacak. ğAması yokğ denilmektedir. Yani ABğye girmek istersen onların şartlarını ya kabul edeceksin, ya da kabul edeceksin, yoksa asla giremeyeceksin. İşte şart buğ"
Eğer Türkiye bunu da kabul ederse, Türkiye için bütün Türk insanının verdiği emek, geçmişteki büyük acılar, dökülen kanlar, gözyaşları, tarih, milli gelenek, kültür hiçbir şey ifade etmiyor mu acaba?.. Avrupa için değil, Türkiye için yapılmamış mıydı mı bu çabalar?.. 
Değerli okurlarım, ğAygazete"de yayınlanan yurttaşım Kazakistanlı Türk genci Nurgali Jusipbayğın ğHello TurkeyÂ´ (mi) diyeceğiz?ğ yazısını, bir zamanlar Kazak halkının da çektiği acıları tarihten hatırlayarak okumanızı tavsiye ediyorum.
İşte Nurgali Jusipbayğın yazısından kısa bir bölüm:
ğBir zamanlar Rus İmparatorluğu bize gözünü dikti. Binbir oyun oynadı ve oynattı. Bazen bizi CungarlarÂ´ın eliyle vurdu, bazen kendi insanımızı kendimize vurdurttu.
Onların dediklerini yapanlar RusyaÂ´da ağırlandı. Onlara altın madalya verildi, para verildi, asker verildi, mevki verildi, şan verildi, şöhret verildi.
Rusların dediklerini yapmayan aydınlar öldürüldü, hapse atıldı, sürgüne gönderildiğ
Rus baskısına silahla karşı çıkanlar, Â´basmacılar ve geleceğin düşmanıÂ´ olarak gösterilmeye çalışıldı. Bu Â´basmacılarÂ´, Â´Rus İmparatorluğuÂ´na boyun eğmeyiz, biz Müslüman ve TürkÂ´üzÂ´ diyenlerdiğ
Sonunda Rusların kanunu geçerli oldu. Bizimkiler onların okulunda okumaya mecburduğ Bizimkiler onların dilini konuşmaya mecburduğ Bizimkiler onlar gibi olmaya çalıştığ Ve biz atalarımızı unuttuk ve gene onlar gibi Â´Lenin bizim atamız ve önderimizÂ´ dedikğ
Sonra herkes Â´senin yolun, dinin ve birliğin sana; benim yolum, dinim ve birliğim banaÂ´ dediğ
Dönüşü olmayan kayıplarımız var bizimğ
Hasarları hala tamir edilmeyen, belki de edilmeyecek, hercümerç olan yıkık-dökük, derbeder bozuntularımız var bizimğ
Bilirsiniz imparatorluk ve SSCB döneminde resmi yazışma dili Rusçaydı. 
Bu gidişle bir gün Â´Merhaba TürkiyeÂ´nin yerine, Â´Hello TurkeyÂ´ diyeceğimi düşündüğümde kahroluyorumğ
üünkü AB sevdası böyle söylenmesini isteyen beyinleri getirecekğ
Büyük ihtimal o zaman bizimkilerin biri Türkiyeli birine Â´Hello, how are you?Â´ diyecek. O da Â´Thank you, IÂ´m fineÂ´ (mi) diyecek (yani).ğ
İşte bir zamanlar Türk Cumhuriyetleri böyle bir tuzağa düşmüştür ve geri istemiyorlar. Anlatabiliyor muyum, istemiyorlarğ
şimdi de kardeş Türkiyeğye can sesimizi duyuruyorumğ Anlamak isteyen varsa eğerğ

----------

